
BBC micro:bit website launches - chestnut-tree
https://www.microbit.co.uk
======
chestnut-tree
Some more information about the website launch is in this BBC blog post

 _Introducing the BBC micro:bit website in beta_
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/aboutthebbc/entries/6fb0dc17-4a70...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/aboutthebbc/entries/6fb0dc17-4a70-4a4d-bd10-0589cf7da007)

Accoring to the blog post, this initial beta launch is focusing on teaching
material for teachers. There's an online simulator of the micro:bit that let's
you start coding straight away. The currently available editors are Microsoft
Block Editor and Microsoft Touch Develop Editor. Coming soon is Code Kingdoms
JavaScript editor, and a Python editor from the Python Software Foundation.

We tend to gripe a lot about the BBC here in the UK (with justification
sometimes), but this is a really excellent initiative that deserves a lot of
praise. Only a public service broadcaster like the BBC could marshall together
so many resources and collaborators for a project like this. I hope it's a
great success.

